# isight non détectée sur SKYPE



## robinelli (19 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre un vrai souci sur SKYPE.
J'ai un macbook et jusqu'à maintenant tout allait bien.
Aujourd'hui j'ouvre SKYPE et je n'arrive pas à enclencher la vidéo lors d'une conversation, l'icone CAMERA étant grisée. Je suis allé dans les préférences de SKYPE et là je me suis aperçu que mon isight n'était pas détectée.
Je précise qu'encore hier, tout marchait correctement. Pour info, je n'ai rien fait de spécial, je n'ai pas fait de mise à jour etc ....

Pouvez-vous m'aider SVP ?


----------



## tantoillane (19 Février 2010)

Tu as essayé avec iChat ? Pour savoir si c'est un problème avec skype ou plus général.


----------



## robinelli (19 Février 2010)

Oui j'ai oublié de le préciser: mon isight fonctionne très bien avec Ichat ou même Photobooth !! 
Je sais que j'avais rencontré ce meme probleme sur ichat il y a qq temps et la manip à faire était la suivante : 
1/ quitter ichat
2/ ta maison
3/ bibliothèque
4/ préférences
5/ déplacer sur le bureau les fichiers com.apple.ichat.plist ( tout ce qui se rapporte a ichat )
6/ relancer ichat

J'ai donc essayer de faire la même chose avec Skype en déplaçant sur le bureau le fichiers com.apple.skype.plist mais ça ne change rien.

Je reprècise donc que mon isight ftnne avec les autres applications mais pas avec SKYPE. Sous SKYPE le bouton vidéo est grisée lors d'une conversation donc impossible d'enclencher la cam et lorsque je vais dans les préférences de SKYPE, la cam n'est pas détectée.


----------



## tantoillane (19 Février 2010)

Histoire d'être sûr, tu as bien la dernière version de skype ? Menu *Skype* => *Mise à jour...*



Je ne pense pas que ça change quoi que soit vu que le problème est arrivé soudainement, mais au moins on travaillera sur les mêmes version.


----------



## robinelli (19 Février 2010)

Affirmatif. Tu y comprends qqchose ??


----------



## tantoillane (19 Février 2010)

Bon, on sait jamais, mais tu as bien coché la case "Activer la vidéo skype" en dessous du menu déroulant Caméra ? Jusque là j'énumère un peu des stupidités, mais parfois on cherche des heures et ne voit plus l'évidence


----------



## robinelli (19 Février 2010)

Lol t'inquiète.
Je te confirme que c'est bien coché.
Que j'ai décoché et recoché.
Que le probleme reste le meêm: c'est indiqué "pas de camera video connectée"


----------



## tantoillane (19 Février 2010)

edit : Oulà, je commence à dire n'importe quoi moi. Si ta caméra fonctionne c'est qu'elle est correctement alimentée. Désolé. le problème est bien propre à Skype puisque ta caméra marche avec iChat. Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de problème.


----------



## robinelli (19 Février 2010)

Euh ... t'es sûr ???
Ca me parait gros juste pour cette simple fonction.
Tu connais rien d'autre ?


----------



## robinelli (19 Février 2010)

voilà ce que j'ai :

Voir la pièce jointe 24133


----------



## robinelli (19 Février 2010)

Pardon, voilà ce que j'ai plutôt (la case activer la video est bien cocher et pourtant skype ne détecte pas ma cam)


Voir la pièce jointe 24134


----------



## schwebb (19 Février 2010)

Hello,

Coche «Démarrer la vidéo automatiquement».


----------



## robinelli (19 Février 2010)

tu peux me donner le chemin stp ?


----------



## schwebb (19 Février 2010)

robinelli a dit:


> tu peux me donner le chemin stp ?



Facile: il est sur ta capture. 

*Note du modo : *par contre, le topic, lui, il n'est pas dans le bon forum, robinelli, lorsqu'il y a une annonce "à lire avant de poster" en tête d'un forum, ben faut la lire (avant de poster si possible) !

On déménage.


----------



## minimac51 (4 Mai 2010)

j'ai exactement le même problème et je n'ai toujours pas la solution...


----------



## richard-deux (5 Mai 2010)

minimac51 a dit:


> j'ai exactement le même problème et je n'ai toujours pas la solution...



Pour ma part, après avoir fait la (ou les ) dernière mise à jour, je suis revenu à une version beaucoup plus stable.

J'utilise la version de Skype 2.8.0.722.
De Mac à Mac, la vidéo ne fonctionnait plus du tout.
Avec cette version, pas de problème.


Skype 2.8.0.722


----------

